# Question f/ Nikon D90



## GFruge (Nov 4, 2009)

I just started experimenting with my D90 on this HDR thing.  I really never knew it existed until I got to this photo forum.

Anyways, doesn't look like I can bracket 5 shots with the D90.  Seems like I can only bracket 3 shots.  With that being said, should I bracket 2 stops exposure or only 1 stop in both directions?

Also, with other shots that I've seen, it looks as though people are underexposing from the start.  Like their normal exposure before underexposing is already there, like 1 stop underexposed.

What's the best technique with being only able to bracket 3 shots?

Or I'm sure I can manually do it without the bracketing on the camera.  Just shoot a normal exposure, then underexpose 1 stop, then 2 stops, then 1 stop overexposed, then 2 stops.  However, I'd rather not touch the camera.

Opinions please.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2009)

If you have a scene with no movement you can bracket manually.

Most HDR's require more than 3 exposures. 3 exposures are generally recognised as the minimum.

For HDR you don't want the depth-of-field to change so you need to be in aperture priority and just vary the shutter speed,

Idealy the dynamic range of the scene you are wanting to image determines how many bracket segments and the spacing of those brackets. Sometimes 1/2 stop steps works, sometimes 2 stop steps work.


----------



## GFruge (Nov 4, 2009)

I've read where people shoot as many as 9 shots to get that perfect exposure.

Now, lets just say that I shot 3 shots.  Which would be better you'd think?  I know that I'm asking a question that most can't answer without being there, but it's just a question anyways.  Would it be better to only brack 1 stop or just go for a good 2 stops?

I guess it's hard to answer that question now that I'm thinking about it.  2 stops may be too much for low-light situations.  Anyways, I'm just trying to get a handle before trying something great and end up with miserable results.

Sounds to me that the more number of shots the better.  Seems like you'd get more range doing it this way.  Is my thinking correct???


----------



## sam_rowlands (Nov 5, 2009)

GFruge said:


> Now, lets just say that I shot 3 shots.  Which would be better you'd think?  I know that I'm asking a question that most can't answer without being there, but it's just a question anyways.  Would it be better to only brack 1 stop or just go for a good 2 stops?



I cannot give you a specific, but ideally what you want to be thinking about is getting as much range when needed, I tend to bracket at +/- 2 for most my shots, sometimes I'll do +/- 3 when the contrast is too much or part of the image is still too dark. Although I will admit, I've seen some great HDRs at +/- 1! If you can, using the Auto Bracket mode, try all three and then when you get back you have a choice.



> Sounds to me that the more number of shots the better.  Seems like you'd get more range doing it this way.  Is my thinking correct???



I'm not sure, but from what I understand you'll get more light range when using a wider exposure bracket (because you capture more detail in the shadows in the highlights). One thing I do know, if there's no movement between the images, more images produces less noisy results.


----------

